# Christian Major



## Rabid Badger (Jun 14, 2009)

Christian was not a Special Operator. 

Christian attended BUDS twice and SFAS once. He went 'Needs of the Army' in 2004 and went immediately to Afghanistan with the 82nd. There Christian made many friends with his sardonic humor but friendly personality. His soldiers and his Terps all liked him.

He suffered a brain aneurism and died in his sleep in Astan yesterday.

Christian wrote me many times while I was in the 'other' theater. We communicated often.

Christian was my friend. Christian was my second son. Christian was in love with my daughter and she with him. He was probably going to be my SIL in the future.

I'll post the obit when it comes out.

RIP Christian.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Jun 14, 2009)

RIP.

Condelensces on your family's loss RB.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 14, 2009)

Rest In Peace,  Blue Skys........


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.
RIP yong man.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 14, 2009)

RIP Christian — Blue Skies


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 14, 2009)

I am sorry brother,

RIP Christian


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

My prayers to you, your family, and his.  

Fair winds and following seas, Christian.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss RB

Rest In Peace Christian...


----------



## x SF med (Jun 14, 2009)

Blue Skies, Soldier.  RIP

RB, you know how to get in touch with me, Peace, Brother, condolences.


----------



## Tyrant (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn RB. I hate to hear that brother. Let me know if I can do anything.


----------



## moobob (Jun 14, 2009)

Very sorry RB. Condolences.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, RIP


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, D.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter.

Rest in peace, Christian.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 14, 2009)

RB, my condolences.  It's hard losing friends....


----------



## car (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry I wasn't around this weekend for you J, bro.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 14, 2009)

RIP Christian.  Thank you for your service.  
RB again...my deepest sympathies to you and your daughter.


----------



## AWP (Jun 14, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 14, 2009)

My condolences RB.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow - so sorry to hear this....


----------



## tova (Jun 15, 2009)

Am very sorry to hear this - your & his family will be in my thoughts and prayers - 

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## elle (Jun 15, 2009)

Terribly sorry for your loss, RB.  My condolences to you all.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 15, 2009)

RIP Christian

Your loss will be felt

Prayers out

LL


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 15, 2009)

How tragic! RB I am so sorry for you and your daughter! Prayers In-Bound!!! RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2009)

My thoughts are with you, your daughter and the rest of the family/friends.

You know we're all here for you. 

RIP.


----------



## BonannoQbano (Jun 15, 2009)

RIP Christian Major, Thank you for your sevices. Sorry to hear about his death RB, hope your daughter and family are okay


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 15, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Christian...thoughts and prayers with your family and brothers.  

My condolences to you and yours, D.


----------



## Avalanche (Jun 15, 2009)

Pretty much spot on brother...Chris is def gonna be missed


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, may he rest in peace.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 16, 2009)

Good God RB !

I'm sorry for your loss.  Prayers out to his family, your daughter, and yourself. 

Rest Easy Trooper.


----------



## tip001 (Jun 16, 2009)

RB said:


> Christian was not a Special Operator.
> 
> Christian attended BUDS twice and SFAS once. He went 'Needs of the Army' in 2004 and went immediately to Afghanistan with the 82nd. There Christian made many friends with his sardonic humor but friendly personality. His soldiers and his Terps all liked him.
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss RB- Prayers sent


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 16, 2009)

Rest Well, Christian.
D- My deepest condolences to you and your whole family on this loss.  Knowing the risks don't make dealing with them any easier.  I know you wanna take the hurt away for your daughter.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear that big Man


----------



## 0699 (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn...

RIP Christian.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like I'll fly into JFK Sunday night and attent the Wake scheduled for Monday. Funeral is scheduled for Tuesday in Connecticut.

As I've received many PM's of condolences, I'd like to thank everyone from the bottom of my heart for your prayers, as would Christian's brother, Brendan.

He was sent this link from someone else doing a google search and is reading.

I'm OK...the 14th was a shitty day but they are slowly getting better. Life goes on but they will be much different without my friend in it.

Godspeed all and thanks again.

ETA - Just received this: Cornell memorial funeral home, Danbury ct for wake and St. Mary Church Bethel, CT. 

Funeral dates to be determined.


----------



## varsity (Jun 16, 2009)

http://blog.freerangeinternational.com/?p=1756


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 17, 2009)

varsity said:


> http://blog.freerangeinternational.com/?p=1756



Thanks C! I have been looking for an Obit.......

I took that pic in February in DC.


----------



## FNULNU (Jun 17, 2009)

Rest in peace Christian 

If you need anything we're here for ya RB.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 21, 2009)

Wake is Tuesday in Danbury Conn. Funeral is Wednesday if anyone's in that area.

The wake will be held on Tuesday, 6/23/09 from 3 – 8PM at Cornell Memorial Funeral Home, White St in Danbury, CT. 

The Funeral Mass will be on Wednesday 6/24/09 at 10 AM at St. Mary Church, Bethel CT. Burial will also be at St. Mary Cemetery in Bethel, CT. 

Christian Major


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 22, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of this loss, RB. My condolences to you and yours, and to Christian's family at this time of loss.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 24, 2009)

Final tribute.

http://www.patriotguard.org/ALLForums/tabid/61/forumid/11/postid/1180593/view/topic/Default.aspx

PGR escorted Christian to his final resting place with a 21 gun salute following....

RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 24, 2009)

RB said:


> Final tribute.
> 
> http://www.patriotguard.org/ALLForums/tabid/61/forumid/11/postid/1180593/view/topic/Default.aspx
> 
> ...



PGR escorted a couple of my friends to their final resting places.  A real stan-up group of folks.

Condolences RB.  I am so sorry that you lost such a good friend.


----------



## reconrover (Jun 28, 2009)

*Still hurting over the loss of Christian*

Hey RB,

    I hired Chris for the job he had over here in A-Stan.   He spoke about you frequently.   He was one hell of a guy, everyone loved him...well except for a few limp wristed NGO's.    This hit everyone here hard.   I know JB was able to cut his leave short, and escort Chris to his parents.  I'm forever grateful for him being able to do this.

    My wife and I choose to remember him as he was at the top of his game, smiling, joking with everyone, handing out money to the homeless kids, and speaking pashto and dari to the local guard staff, everyone loved the guy.

    Let me know whatever I can do....it doesn't matter, just ask, and it's done.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry for your loss RB. RIP warrior.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 28, 2009)

I recognized your intro RR.....it was a pleasure to hang with JB....good dude....bad circumstances....

Mebbe we'll meet one day.

Stay safe in the stan.

D

ETA....I'd like to thanks ex3 and daughter and also Typhoon for being there for me....long cuppla days...

also met Black Bear from here. He was Christian's roommate in college and boozin buddy for a few years...approached me at the funeral....sorry for your loss as well BB.

D


----------

